
Police Can Remotely Drive Your Stolen Tesla into Custody - rmason
https://thenextweb.com/the-next-police/2018/11/19/police-control-your-self-driving-cars/
======
ReptileMan
And that is why we should never buy internet connected devices without having
root on them. The potential for abuse is staggering. I think that we need to
start seriously thinking about what is ownership when something has software
inside.

Because - well if the property can drive ifself - it is not really a theft.
But also is not really ownership.

------
headcanon
> “The police tested several cars; Tesla, Audi, Mercedes, and Toyota,” he
> continues. “We do this in collaboration with these car companies because
> this information is valuable to them, too. If we can hack into their cars,
> others can as well.”

At least they have the right attitude about it, as opposed to "Don't worry,
only we can hack it, you can trust us!"

~~~
gcb0
it's too early in the morning and I don't really follow conspiracy theories
that close to remember details now, but didn't a journalist working with
NSA(?) leak died last year when he supposedly accelerated his audi into a
wall?

------
pgreenwood
\- if the thief is inside he will remain locked inside until police can arrest
them.

Right, they'll just sit there patiently instead of kicking out the window at
the next set of lights.

~~~
King-Aaron
I've thought about the idea of a "lock the thief inside" kind of alarm system,
but you're right. How do you stop them jumping out?

I've also thought of this.

1\. Lock doors, secure windows.

2\. 100% throttle

3\. after 15 seconds, 100% steer left

Of course, there are certain... moral issues... surrounding this idea which
have prevented it leaving the notes on a napkin stage.

~~~
oogali
100% throttle for 15 seconds means my car has gone through my garage door into
my garage.

If another car isn't there to stop it, the car has now gone through my kitchen
or my daughter's bedroom.

100% throttle for 15 seconds on a multi-level parking garage means my car has
now plunged N stories, or gone for a swim into the pond/river/drainage ditch
behind the parking garage.

Don't be judge, jury, and executioner.

Or in less cliche terms: separate the asset recovery function (where you can
help without moral issue) from the law enforcement function (where you cannot
help without creating moral and privacy issues).

Just immobilize the car: the car's owner, leasing/financing company, insurance
company, and police department will all be happy with just that.

------
dandare
> Imagine this: You’re leaving work, walking to your car...

Imagine this: You’re leaving work, walking to your car, you close the door and
your car arrests you and takes you against your will to a black prison site.

~~~
sepen77
This is basically Minority Report

~~~
cpburns2009
Not quite. Minority Report is about pre-crime: a crime you haven't committed
but allegedly will.

~~~
burfog
Not the whole movie, just the way they try to capture him.

He's in that weird automated hover car with the rotating front/rear that can
transition to/from being an elevator up the side of a building. It locks him
in and starts driving to the police. He kicks out the window, then jumps onto
another moving vehicle.

I think of this every time there is any discussion of cars that have data
connections or can drive themselves. If stopping a driver is as easy as
entering something into a computer, then it will be done far more often and
with less justification.

~~~
cpburns2009
Oh, I forgot about that scene. It's been a while since I watched it.

------
csense
Think about a police department or intelligence agency who can make you
disappear anytime they want, without needing to devote manpower or risk lives
at the task. Disturbingly dystopian.

Think about a black-hat hacker who can have a side gig making sweet ransom
money by kidnapping you or your child from a thousand miles away. Aggressively
anarchistic.

Think about a rogue employee who works for Tesla or someone and has legit
access to the tech, and knows the GPS coordinates of the nearest body of
water. Maniacally murderous.

Think about a terrorist group whose only objective is to cause as much damage
as possible, and figures out how to access the whole fleet of vehicles at
once. Grandly genocidal.

Self-driving cars are downright terrifying.

~~~
nrb
I think you mean humans are downright terrifying, and self-driving cars don't
need remote controls.

~~~
zzo38computer
Whether it is self-driving or not, should not need remote controls.

------
Fjolsvith
Time to install an open source firmware update.

